

Mac App Store Guidelines full text - recoiledsnake
http://pastie.org/1236378

======
GHFigs
_6.4 Apple and our customers place a high value on simple, refined, creative,
well thought through interfaces. They take more work but are worth it. Apple
sets a high bar. If your user interface is complex or less than very good it
may be rejected_

I can get behind this.

~~~
akadien
How do you measure "complex or less than very good" user interfaces?

~~~
chc
Somebody trusted to have good taste looks at them and tells you if they are
complex or less than very good.

It's slightly subjective in that an experience is inherently subjective, but
UX is Apple's bread and butter. People _expect_ it to be important to them.

~~~
sudont
I hate to be the guy who quotes PG, but
here:<http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html>

I was introduced to this in college, for a long time I thought PG was an art
scholar...

Preference in taste is subjective, but taste itself speaks to a higher nature
of man; the best designed things are designed for the ages.

The greeks had great taste in form and proportion, but bad taste in color (as
we now know).

------
pplante
My favorite is:

11.3 "Enemies" within the context of a game cannot solely target a specific
race, culture, a real government or corporation, or any other real entity

I guess my WWII game cannot just be focused on the Western Front. I will have
to include the Pacific side just to get past the Apple Content Research,
Approval, and Processing group.

~~~
chc
I think they mean "currently in existence." Targeting the National Socialists
is probably OK because they're dead and gone. Targeting Neanderthals is
probably also OK for the same reason. The basic idea appears to be that games
must not be hate speech killing simulators.

------
stevenp
Where I work, we rely on continuous deployment as a core part of our business.
Our Mac client is updated really frequently, and I can only imagine how long
we'll have to wait between releases.

While I think the App Store is an interesting prospect, the thing I worry
about the most is a company's ability to be agile and deliver to customers
quickly. It's already a problem on the App Store on iOS. I realize agile isn't
really a part of Apple's culture, but it's a powerful approach.

Not everybody can afford to spend long product development cycles waiting to
deliver value to customers like Apple does. In the real world, the money runs
out at some point.

~~~
badmonkey0001
Worse still, if you spend those long development cycles Apple may change the
platform/APIs/terms out from under you making your long dev cycle moot. The
longer your time-to-market, the greater your resource risk that Apple will
make you obsolete or deny you entry.

------
starkness
See this for highlights from the list: [http://www.tuaw.com/2010/10/20/apple-
posts-guidelines-for-ma...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/10/20/apple-posts-
guidelines-for-mac-app-store-and-we-have-highlights/)

------
dunham
They really need to add time-limited trials to their app stores. It's one of
the great aspects of commercial mac apps, and one of the reasons I won't pay
much for an iOS app (I can't judge their real value before buying).

e.g. I bought and quickly rejected 3-4 crappy rss readers before finding
"Reeder". In the end it was worth it, but I really wish I could get that money
back and give it to the Reeder guys.

------
aufreak3
Is the mac app store going to be the _only_ way to install apps on the mac?
That'll really disappoint me.

~~~
moxiemk1
Steve specifically said that it was an option for install programs.

Parallel "they could in the future" arguments could be made for _any_ Android
device manufacturer or PC manufacturer, and yet people aren't afraid of buying
those. Being afraid of Apple doing this is a logical fallacy.

~~~
aufreak3
Thanks. I hadn't watched the keynote.

------
AndrewO
By "language" does 2.22 mean programming language or i18n?

~~~
Sidnicious
i18n. They don't want "MyCoolApp (English)", "MyCoolApp (Spanish)", etc.
pollution.

